# 30.08.2008 - Wildsau Marathon - 2008



## Markus (MW) (3. August 2008)

Termindatum: am 30. August 2008 

Startzeiten : 8:00  10:00 Uhr alle Strecken
Zieleinlauf : 18:00 Uhr alle Strecken 
Startort : Warndthalle Ludweiler 
Startgelder : Ultra / Marathon: 16,00
Halbmarathon: 8,00
CTF / Schnuppertour: 3,00 

Alle Infos unter zu der Veranstaltung findet Ihr unter : www.warndt-biker.de

Bilder aus 2007
Bilder aus 2006
Bilder aus 2005


----------



## Stallion (3. August 2008)

Ich wäre echt gern dabei, aber das is 1 Tag vor St.Ingbert und dafür brauch ich meine Kraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (3. August 2008)

Stimmt leider, ist diese Jahr sau dumm gelaufen mit den Terminen, St. Ingberbt war sonst immer eine Woche Später, (1. Woche im September).


----------



## Stallion (4. August 2008)

IGB is wegen der engen Terminplanung (so stehts glaub ich auf der Website) eine Woche vorgelegt worden


----------



## Sunray (4. August 2008)

Hallo
Ich suche auch noch ein event am 30-31 August.
Weiss allerdings nicht ob ich nach St Ingbert (85 km Strecke) oder zum Wildsau Marathon (89 km Strecke).
Allerdings kenne ich keine von beiden Strecken.
Sind beide events vergleichbar ?
Welche Strecke ist anspruchsvoller ?
Bin dankbar für alle Infos.


----------



## chris84 (4. August 2008)

fahr einfach beide 

Anspruchsvoller ist definitv St. Ingbert... Aber Wildsau ist auch super, sehr schöne Strecke, und vor allem nicht ganz so viel Quälerei 

die Events sind auch nicht vergleichbar... Wildsau ist zwar ein Marathon, aber (so wars zumindest bis jetzt) immer ohne Zeitnahme (was man ja auch schon am Startpreis sieht  ), er ist eher orientiert an dem Ablauf einer CTF. 
St.Ingbert ist ein echter Marathon mit allem drum und dran...

Ich hab mir für dieses Jahr mal wieder St. Ingbert vorgenommen... Sollte das nicht klappen, komm ich nach Völklingen... aber beides geht definitiv nicht


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. August 2008)

es gibt noch eine Alternative, 

fahre Samstags den Halben bei den Wildsäuen zum vorglühen. 
Dann Sonntag den Hammer in St. Ingbert. 

Also bei Wildsaumarathon gibt es definitiv keine Zeitnahme. Dafür aber:
- eine ausgewogene Strecke
- die nicht zu leicht ist
- hocher Trail Anteil
- 4 Strecken zu Auswahl
- super Verpfelgung
- warme Duschen

----
Nach dem ich schon 5x in St. Ingbert am Start war. Werde ich bei den Wildsäuen fahren und dann Sontag am DB Trail zusehen, wie sich die Wahnsinnigen dort runterstürzen.
Das war auch schon letztes Jahr gut anzusehen.


----------



## chris84 (4. August 2008)

sollte ich mich für St. Ingbert nicht fit genug fühlen werde ich das ähnlich machen, aber samstag trotzdem die lange in angriff nehmen


----------



## zeitweiser (4. August 2008)

Wildsau werd ich auf jeden Fall fahren und traditionell die Langstrecke nehmen.
IGB ist mir zu stressig.


----------



## chris84 (4. August 2008)

vielleicht überleg ich mir das auch nochmal ;-) 

mir is die Anmeldung für IGB ja schon zu viel Stress


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. August 2008)

Hi Mädels, 

nur noch eine Woche bis zum Wildsau Marathon. 
Hoffe doch auf zahlreiches Erscheinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (22. August 2008)

Hallo Markus
Wir trainieren am Mittwoch nochmal für den Wildsau.


----------



## zeitweiser (26. August 2008)

Das Wetter wird bestens.
Also muß nochmal nachgeholfen werden,damit es ein echter Wildsau wird.


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2008)

ich bin dieses jahr leider nich dabei -.- 
das wird mir zuviel wenn ich danach noch igb fahren muss
aber ich hoffe nächstes jarh an verschiedenen we´s
dann wag ich mal die 100 
lg DaViD


----------



## Dämon__ (28. August 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Das Wetter wird bestens.
> Also muß nochmal nachgeholfen werden,damit es ein echter Wildsau wird.



wenn ihr euch schon so ins Zeug legt  darf ich ja auch nicht fehlen.
Bin um 8.00h am Start gell Markus.

Dämon


----------



## infola (29. August 2008)

Da ich bisher noch keinen Marathon/CTF gefahren bin, kann mir jemand sagen wie dass mit der Verpflegung auf der Strecke aussieht.
Gibt es an den Verpflegungsstationen Getränke im Plastikbecher, oder zum Abfüllen in die eigene Radflasche? Trinkrucksack sinnvoll?

Wäre toll wenn jemand Auskunft geben könnte.


----------



## crazyeddie (29. August 2008)

normal gibt es die getränke im plastik/pappbecher, aber da die meistens so riesenkanister mit zapfhahn haben kannste auch deine trinkflasche füllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (29. August 2008)

Die Verpflegung beim Wildsau ist Bestens
Es wird an nichts fehlen.
Trinkrucksack geht natürlich auch.


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. August 2008)

Genau, die Verpflegung ist super, es soll sogar Biker geben, die nur wegen der geilen Riegel dort mitfahren. 

Es wird alles geboten, Riegel, frisches Obst, belegte Borte, Wasser, Isogetränke usw...

Und im Ziel gibt's dann Kuchen, Pasta und lecker Wildsau Weizen. !!!!


----------



## infola (29. August 2008)

Na dann mal vielen Dank für die raschen Antworten. Wetter scheint ja auch top zu werden morgen. Freu mich.


----------



## zeitweiser (29. August 2008)

Die Riegel sind einzigartig und nach einem geheimen Rezept gebacken.


----------



## Dämon__ (29. August 2008)

@zeitweiser he Martin hast du eigentlich schon die Federgabel angebaut?
Oder müssen wir wieder auf den Trails warten.

Christian


----------



## zeitweiser (29. August 2008)

Laß Dich überraschen
Hellga darf auf jeden Fall mitfahren


----------



## zeitweiser (31. August 2008)

Die Streckenänderung gegenüber der letzten Jahre hat den Marathon nochmal erheblich aufgewertet.
Ansonsten alles perfekt 
Eine wirklich anspruchsvolle Strecke die einem keine Verschnaufpausen gönnt.
Verpflegung und Ausschilderung waren ausgezeichnet
"Es ist der Wahnsinn wie man aus so einer Landschaft 2600hm rausknallen kann."Zitat eines Bikerpaars aus Konz
Über 400 Biker können nicht irren.
Der Wildsau ist ein Klassiker,den jeder Biker fest in seiner Jahresplanung setzen  kann.


----------



## DeLocke (31. August 2008)

bin dieses jahr meinen ersten wildsaumarathon gefahren bzw. die 39km strecke und war echt gut

super strecke, super wetter, gut ausgeschildert, da bin ich nächste sjahr auf jeden fall wieder dabei!


----------



## Majestix (1. September 2008)

Durch Zufall waren wir ausgerechnet letztes Wochenende im Saarland. Da ich sowiso Samstags bei den Warndt-Bikern mitfahren wollte, habe ich mich entschieden beim Wildsau-Marathon mitzufahren.
Ich war mir nicht sicher ob ich den Marathon schaffe, aber den Halbmarathon wollte ich auf jeden Fall fahren.
Ich war zwar hinterher fertig wie ein Stück Brot, hab den Marathon aber geschafft. Echt klasse Strecke, kann man nur empfehlen. Ich hoffe ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.


----------

